# Vape King Northcliff now hiring!



## SlinX (28/7/15)

Hey all! 

So we at Vape King Northcliff have decided to start looking for someone to join our ranks! We are primarily looking for a student that is studying through Unisa and has time to work in a vape shop full day - However the position is open to none students as well. For the remainder of this year it will be a part time job, filling in for us when we need it but from late this year/early next year we will be looking to fill a permanent position. 

*What do you need? *
- Past XP in retail/service industry is a plus
- Matric certificate with above average PC skills
- You need to be a vaper - a passionate one, someone who is interested in keeping up with the world of vaping and new products, someone that knows the ins and outs of all aspects of vaping (from twisp to drippers)
- Enthusiasm for the industry
- NON SMOKER! Smokers will not be tolerated
- Friendly, honest, respectful and of course hard working!

As I have stated the position is part time for now with the possibility of becoming permanent. We will be paying a daily rate while in part time and eventually a full salary when the position becomes permanent. 

*What we have in house for you as an employee/student* 
- ADSL high speed internet - to get your varsity work done when the shop is quiet 
- Coffee and Tea daily
- Kitchen 
- An awesome friendly working environment 
- Decent pay

We are looking to hire someone pretty soon so if you are interested then please send me a private message and we will take it further from there, please have your CV's ready, with reference's if applicable. 

Looking forward to hiring whoever you are

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Sandra (4/4/18)

Hello, I would really like to work at Vape King Northcliff. Is there a way that I can apply? Please let me know. Thank you.


----------

